# Re: [EVDL] Seimens AC Motor on Ebay -- 300HP



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Seimens AC Motor on Ebay -- 300HP*
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Seimens AC Motor on Ebay -- 300HP*

Might be OK for a bus or rail motor.
DS
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "txhokie4life" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, July 19, 2008 8:23 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Seimens AC Motor on Ebay -- 300HP


>
>
> I don't know enough to judge -- but I have seen some others inquiring 
> about
> AC motors on ebay.
>
> This Auction is for a used 300 HP Seimens Allis Electric Motor 460 Volt 
> Wp1
> 503U frame 1780 RPM Rated for 360 Amps at 460 Volts 60 HZ. Cont. duty Type 
> G
> Mfg Part # 1-5106-13855-1-2 Model 129 Shaft end bearing 110BC02J3 
> (roller),
> rear end bearing 95BC03J3 (Ball) The shaft measures 10.25 inches long and 
> 3
> 7/8 inch diameter with a 1.00 inch keyway.
>
> Would this make a good AC motor for an EV?
>
> http://cgi.ebay.com/300-HP-Seimens-Allis-Electric-Motor-1780-RPM-460V-503U_W0QQitemZ150272288885QQihZ005QQcategoryZ42922QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> AC Motor on Ebay
>
> thanks,
>
> Mike
>
> -- 
> View this message in context: 
> http://www.nabble.com/Seimens-AC-Motor-on-Ebay----300HP-tp18538698p18538698.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at 
> Nabble.com.
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 



_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

